# Probleme mit Portage, blocking packages

## VeS_Blade

Hey Leute,

ich verzweifel grad an nem Kernel-update  :Wink: 

```
#emerge -up gentoo-sources

[size=7]These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3)

[blocks B     ] <net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.0 (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

```

hab dann im Forum gesucht und auch ein paar Hinweise gefunden. Hab es dann mit diesem unblock-skript versucht: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Blocked_Package allerdings auch nicht zufriedenstellend:

```
[size=7]# ./unblock.sh util-linux coreutils

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 to /

[...]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking coreutils-6.10.tar.lzma ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking coreutils-6.10-patches-1.3.tar.lzma ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking coreutils-6.10.tar.lzma to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/work

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 386: lzma: command not found

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2863:  Called unpack 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  387:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      assert "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking coreutils-6.10.tar.lzma

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2863:  Called unpack 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  387:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      assert "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking coreutils-6.10.tar.lzma

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/environment'.[/size]
```

ich würde jetzt ungern irgendwelche packages unmergen, weil ich momentan nur ssh-zugriff auf den rechner habe. habe auch schon gelesen, dass bei manchen das netzwerk danach weg war. ich gebe zu, ich hab schon etwas länger nicht mehr geupdatet. vlt hat jemand trotzdem eine idee, wie ich das system wieder hinbiegen kann  :Smile: 

thanx

vlt noch interessant:

```
[size=7]# emerge -ep system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies |

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

virtual/dev-manager

[...]

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3)

[blocks B     ] <net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.0 (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r2 (is blocking app-admin/python-updater-0.5)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2)[/size]

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

deine versionen sind mal vor nem jahrhundert., alles in allem garnicht so schwer:

emerge dhcpcd zum updaten von dhcpcd einzeln.

util-linux kannst du auch auf 2.13.1.1 updaten mittels emerge util-linux!

wenn sich die alte version damit block: unmergen und dann einfach die neue version mergen

pam-login gibts bei mir garnicht (mehr) im tree...kann also geunmergt werden wenn du shadow auch updatest danach.

python muss auch vor python-updater geupdatet werden.

wenn du die blocker gelöst hast solltest du mal ein emerge -vuDN system und emerge -vuDN world komplett durchziehen. sonst kommt demnächst wieder der nächste blocker

----------

## VeS_Blade

ok, also ein bisschen bin ich weitergekommen  :Smile: 

leider hänge ich grad in nem deadlock fest

shadow lässt sich nicht updaten:

```
# emerge -u shadow

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 11) sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 to /

 * cracklib-2.8.12.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking cracklib-2.8.12.tar.gz ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Upgrade path is broken with FEATURES=unmerge-orphans

 * Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cracklib-2.8.12.ebuild, line   26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib"

 *  The die message:

 *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

und hier komme ich auch nicht weiter:

```
# emerge -pvuDN system

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3)

[blocks B     ] <dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r2 (is blocking app-admin/python-updater-0.5)

```

sysvinit und baselayout lassen sich nicht updaten. blocken sich gegenseitig.

ebenso blockt util-linux coreutils. und util-linux kann ich nicht installieren, weil bei e2fsprogs ein ähnlicher fehler wie oben auftritt:

```
make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2354:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 COMPILE_ET=compile_et || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/temp/environment'.

```

also so viel probleme hatte ich mit gentoo noch nie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## VeS_Blade

ich hab auch noch versucht sysvinit zu unmergen. funktioniert aber nicht, da es anscheinend nicht mehr installiert ist. aber es blockt trotzdem noch ?

```
# emerge -C sysvinit && emerge --oneshot baselayout

--- Couldn't find 'sysvinit' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6  USE="-nocxx"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 [1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5 [3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.1.20-r1] USE="nls*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [4.3-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11 [1.4.1] USE="nls* -examples%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r2 [2.59-r7]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [5.2.1] USE="nls* -vanilla% -xattr%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.9.4-r3] USE="unicode%* -bootstrap*"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.0-r2] USE="-old-linux%"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

```

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *  The die message:
> 
>  *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib 

 

hier steht drin was du tun sollst.  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

```
[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3)
```

dein baselayout ist ja auch anstandlos veraltet. stable ist 1.12.11.1

ich würde baselayout mal unmergen und dann SOFORT im anschluss updaten/neumergen. als anhängigkeit sollte sysvinit auch dazu kommen, andernsfalls einfach sysvinit mal auf die aktuelle version bringen. dein cracklib "problem" ist ein anderes thema, aber das hat mein vorposter schon schön ausgedrückt  :Wink: 

----------

## VeS_Blade

juhu wieder ein stück weiter  :Very Happy: 

also baselayout wollte ich jetzt neu emergen, das hängt nur noch an util-linux. also util-linux updaten, klappt aber nicht, weil bei e2fsprogs ein fehler passiert. hab leider auch nichts im forum gefunden. habs auch schon mit komplett neu emergen versucht. hilft leider nicht. hat da jemand eine idee?

```
make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2357:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 COMPILE_ET=compile_et || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2357:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 COMPILE_ET=compile_et || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *VeS_Blade wrote:*   

> hat da jemand eine idee?
> 
> 

 

Poste mal den Fehler. Das da unten ist nur die Standardmeldung, dass was schiefgelaufen ist, das Wichtige steht  obendrueber.

----------

## VeS_Blade

```
make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/work/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/lib/e2p'

making all in lib/ext2fs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/work/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/lib/ext2fs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/work/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/lib/ext2fs'

        MKDIR elfshared

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/work/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/lib/ext2fs'

        SUBST ext2_err.et

        COMPILE_ET ext2_err.et

make[2]: compile_et: Command not found

make[2]: *** [ext2_err.h] Error 127

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/work/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/lib/ext2fs'

make[1]: *** [all-libs-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9/work/e2fsprogs-1.40.9'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs drauf? Wenn nicht installieren, da dir das compile_et fehlt.

Tobi

----------

## VeS_Blade

omg, es nimmt kein ende   :Embarassed: 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge e2fsprogs-libs

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2  USE="nls"

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs (is blocking sys-libs/ss-1.40.9, sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

```

----------

## VeS_Blade

habs nochmal mit dem unblock-skript versucht:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" ./unblock.sh ss e2fsprogs-libs

[...]

../../lib/libuuid.a(gen_uuid.o)(.text+0x12b): In function `get_random_fd':

: undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

../../lib/libuuid.a(gen_uuid.o)(.text+0x237): In function `get_random_bytes':

: undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

../../lib/libuuid.a(gen_uuid.o)(.text+0x2ae): In function `get_random_bytes':

: undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

../../lib/libuuid.a(gen_uuid.o)(.text+0x544): In function `get_clock':

: undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

../../lib/libuuid.a(gen_uuid.o)(.text+0x577): In function `get_clock':

: undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

../../lib/libuuid.a(gen_uuid.o)(.text+0x607): more undefined references to `___tls_get_addr' follow

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [tst_uuid] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

../../lib/libuuid.so: undefined reference to `___tls_get_addr'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [uuid_time] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2/work/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2/lib/uuid'

make[1]: *** [all-libs-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2/work/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2350:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2/temp/environment'.

```

ist das normal, dass sich das system derart schwer updaten lässt? oder liegts es daran, dass die versionen schon so alt sind.

es wäre für mich halt sehr aufwendig ein komplett neues gentoo aufzusetzen.

danke, dass ihr noch weiterhelft. find ich echt klasse!

----------

## Max Steel

Das ist oft so wenn die installierten Versionen sehr alt sind.

----------

## 3PO

 *VeS_Blade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....es wäre für mich halt sehr aufwendig ein komplett neues gentoo aufzusetzen.

 

Warum?

Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass biss Deine ganzen Abhängigkeiten aufgelöst sind, Du auch gentoo neu installiert hast.   :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge e2fsprogs-libs 
> 
> 

 

nicht wirklich schön. wenn du ein ~x86 arch fährst,  dann brauchst du es nicht.

 ansonsten /etc/portage/package.keywords nutzen

die e2fsprogs-libs hab ich übrigens auch nicht installiert, wenn du stable tree fährst benötigst du die auch nicht und ss und com_err reicht.

ich seh aktuell 2 möglichkeiten:

entweder backup und versuchen das system soweit in gang zu kriegen ODER backup und neu aufsetzen und konfiguration rüberspielen.

je nach nutzung macht das ein oder andere mehre probleme.

wenn du ein komplettes ~x86 system fährst, dann probiers ohne bu. is ja vermutlich dann kein produktivsystem.

----------

## VeS_Blade

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *VeS_Blade wrote:*   
> 
> ....es wäre für mich halt sehr aufwendig ein komplett neues gentoo aufzusetzen. 
> 
> Warum?
> ...

 

den rechner benutze ich nur als router, webserver etc. hab da auch ziemlich viele sachen von hand eingerichtet. da müsste ich erst mal lange schauen, wo die config-files und das alles sind. dazu kommt halt, dass der router ja im moment seine arbeit tut, ich kann immer mal weiter updaten. wenn ich ihn neu installiere würde es halt erst mal lange dauern, bis er wieder seine funktion erfüllt.

(das ganze hat übrigens damit angefangen, dass ich meinen kernel updaten wollte, weil ich mroute verwenden wollte und das in der version noch nicht drin ist)

----------

## Finswimmer

Der Kernel hat doch nichts mit Portage zu tun? Also nicht zwingend.

Den kann man sich  einfach so entpacken und kompilieren.

Ansonsten sieht es für mich so aus, als ob du einfach "sinnlos" drauflos probierst.

Und ob das unblock Skript sauber arbeitet sei auch mal dahingestellt.

Schau dir an, welches Paket wen blockt und warum.

Dann kannst du das jeweilige Paket in /etc/portage/... eintragen.

Wenn Probleme sind, dann frag ruhig hier.

Bei schnellen Antworten hilft auch der IRC.

Tobi

----------

## VeS_Blade

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Der Kernel hat doch nichts mit Portage zu tun? Also nicht zwingend.
> 
> Den kann man sich  einfach so entpacken und kompilieren.
> 
> 

 

tja, das dachte ich auch. ich hab ja auch mit dem kernel angefangen und laufe seitdem in einer art baumstruktur nach unten um das paket zu finden an dem alles hängt, aber es finden sich immer wieder neue  :Very Happy: 

```

# emerge gentoo-sources -p

[...]

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

```

vorher war auch noch baselayout und sysvinit (sysvinit hat baselayout geblockt) dabei. baselayout habe ich inzwischen geunmerged und wollte es wieder neu kompilen. allerdings hängt das ganze an obigem util-linux und coreutils ab. util-linux kann ich auch nicht updaten, weil der fehler bei e2fsprogs passiert, dieser hängt wiederum anscheinend an der lib und da passierte wiederum ein fehler. also ganz schön verzwickt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es für mich so aus, als ob du einfach "sinnlos" drauflos probierst.
> 
> 

 

eigentlich versuche ich ein einfaches schema zu behalten *gg*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ob das unblock Skript sauber arbeitet sei auch mal dahingestellt.
> 
> 

 

gut das weiß ich auch nicht. ich dachte mal was im wiki steht ...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schau dir an, welches Paket wen blockt und warum.
> 
> Dann kannst du das jeweilige Paket in /etc/portage/... eintragen.
> ...

 

was von wem geblockt wird, hab ich ja jetzt schon recht gut strukturiert. aber inwiefern soll ich das eintragen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Probleme sind, dann frag ruhig hier.
> 
> Bei schnellen Antworten hilft auch der IRC.
> ...

 

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> ich dachte mal was im wiki steht ...

 

Die Qualität einzelner Artikel lässt manchmal schwer zu wünschen übrig...

Also nicht einfach blind alles glauben was Du dort so liest.

----------

## Finswimmer

Da sollte dir ein "emerge -C sys-apps/util-linux" helfen. Denn dann kannst du die coreutils installieren.

Ansonsten empfehle ich das autounmask Paket. 

Das ist wirklich sehr gut und auch Portage-konform.

Tobi

----------

## VeS_Blade

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Da sollte dir ein "emerge -C sys-apps/util-linux" helfen. Denn dann kannst du die coreutils installieren.
> 
> 

 

ok, das mit coreutils hat schon mal geklappt  :Smile:  aber braucht ich jetzt util-linux überhaupt noch? laut gentoo ist es zwingend erforderlich (warnung beim unmergen)

jetzt musst ich für ein systemupdate nur noch diese blocks lösen:

```
[blocks B     ] <dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r2 (is blocking app-admin/python-updater-0.5)

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15)
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau dir den Block mal genau an: <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 blockt core-utils.

Aber >sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 macht nix.

Also wird das auch wieder installiert.

Der Pythonblock ist tricky, denn du brauchst Python zwingend für Portage.

Daher würde ich python-updater unmergen.

Dann würde ich sofort Python mit --nodeps updaten. 

Danach wieder python-updater installieren.

Den Java–Block bekommst du mit "emerge -C <dev-java/java-config-1.3" weg.

Ich hoffe, du hast zuallererst schon auf eine aktuelle Portage Version upgedatet.

Viel Erfolg.

Tobi

----------

## VeS_Blade

hey nochmal,

sry, hat etwas gedauert. unter der woche komme ich nicht immer ins internet. habe leider noch einen fehler beim unmergen. kann nochmal jemand helfen?

```
# emerge -C java-config

 dev-java/java-config

    selected: 1.2.11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging dev-java/java-config-1.2.11...

touch: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libsandbox.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/java-config-1.2.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1647:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      preprocess_ebuild_env || \

 *              die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-java/java-config-1.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-java/java-config-1.2.11/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

 * The 'prerm' phase of the 'dev-java/java-config-1.2.11' package has

 * failed with exit value 1. The problem occurred while executing the

 * ebuild located at '/var/db/pkg/dev-java/java-config-1.2.11/java-

 * config-1.2.11.ebuild'. If necessary, manually remove the ebuild in order

 * to skip the execution of removal phases.

 * Messages for package dev-java/java-config-1.2.11:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/java-config-1.2.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1647:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      preprocess_ebuild_env || \

 *              die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-java/java-config-1.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-java/java-config-1.2.11/temp/environment'.

 *

 * The 'prerm' phase of the 'dev-java/java-config-1.2.11' package has

 * failed with exit value 1. The problem occurred while executing the

 * ebuild located at '/var/db/pkg/dev-java/java-config-1.2.11/java-

 * config-1.2.11.ebuild'. If necessary, manually remove the ebuild in order

 * to skip the execution of removal phases.

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

welche version von sys-apps/sandbox ist installiert?

----------

## VeS_Blade

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> welche version von sys-apps/sandbox ist installiert?

 

vlt liegt da das problem *gg*

```
>>> Attempting to run pkg_info() for 'sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17'

touch: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libsandbox.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1647:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      preprocess_ebuild_env || \

 *              die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/tmp/tmpQ--_sn/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/tmpQ--_sn/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/db/pkg/'

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich versteh gerade nicht warum dein portage(?) überhaupt auf /lib/libsandbox.so zugreifen will, mein system funktioniert einwandfrei und die datei existiert dort auch nicht. bei mir liegt sie unter /usr/lib/libsandbox.so, eine provisorische lösung wäre evtl. einen symlink zu setzen.

```
ln -s  /usr/lib/libsandbox.so /lib/libsandbox.so
```

wenn das problem dann aber behoben ist sollte der auch eigentlcih wieder entfernt werden um weitere paket kollisionen zu vermeiden.

----------

